

Here's How Yahoo CEO Scott Thompson Is Explaining His Bio Scandal - louhong
http://www.businessinsider.com/exlusive-heres-how-yahoo-ceo-scott-thompson-is-explaining-his-bio-scandal-2012-5

======
jeremyarussell
So I suppose claiming negligence is better than lying.

A question that should be asked is if Yahoo hired him opposed to another
person based off his supposed CS degree. If so, negligence or not, someone
else should be chosen as CEO. (and maybe someone can properly vet them before
hiring.) If it was negligence he shouldn't get ostracized but he shouldn't
keep a job he's not suited for.

